# Panting, Restless, and Wanting to Go Outside?



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

If it's getting nicer outside, is the inside of the house warmer than it has been?
How old is he? Is he on any meds?
It might be worth a call to your vet and see if they think it is something that needs to be checked out.


----------



## GoldenBoyV (Feb 15, 2013)

Jennifer1 said:


> If it's getting nicer outside, is the inside of the house warmer than it has been?
> How old is he? Is he on any meds?
> It might be worth a call to your vet and see if they think it is something that needs to be checked out.


Thanks for the response. 

It's actually the same temp in the house that it's been all winter. Feels cooler when you first walk in from the direct sun.

He's 15 months and is not on any meds.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd certainly get him in to the vet as soon as possible. Sounds like he is uncomfortable for some reason.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

To the vet, asap


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenBoy*

GoldenBoy

I would get him to the vet asap. He could have a urinary tract infection!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Why does eating sticks have something to do with anal sacs?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds like he's uncomfortable. I'd agree with others, at least a call to the vet. Just a random thought . . . there isn't a female in heat around?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree with checking in with your vet... At least a phone call to describe the symptoms. He sounds uncomfortable to me, like something is hurting him or bothering him. I'm a believer in going with your instincts... You know your dog best--if you feel something might be wrong, have it checked out. 

Hope you'll come back and let us know what you learn. Best wishes for nothing of importance!


----------



## GoldenBoyV (Feb 15, 2013)

TheZ's said:


> Sounds like he's uncomfortable. I'd agree with others, at least a call to the vet. Just a random thought . . . there isn't a female in heat around?


I was wondering if that could be a possibility? Although he's neutered, so I don't know if he would still have that drive.


Thank you all for your comments. I will call the vet and see what they say.


----------

